# Another Day



## abraxas (Nov 21, 2008)

I went camping with a group a couple weeks ago.

I woke up before dawn, stoked up the fire for the sleepy-heads and took a walk with my camera.







I returned in time for ~bacon~ and a potluck breakfast of sorts.  We went out and studied some geological and paleontological wonderments and went up to a an abandoned silver mine named the War Eagle for lunch.






After the rest of the class split off to cram themselves into the crowded Sunday evening freeway traffic I decided to stay in the desert another night and enjoyed a sunset at the marsh near the hot springs.






Another very mellow and enjoyable day.


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2008)

What a beautiful area....wow!

Your last image here is absolutely stunning. That skyline is surreal...almost looks hand-colored.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keybq (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes i would also have to say that the last one is the best. The way the mountains are colored orange is atonishing.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 21, 2008)

The last one is so beautiful! Amazing job!


----------



## abraxas (Nov 22, 2008)

terri said:


> What a beautiful area....wow!
> 
> Your last image here is absolutely stunning. That skyline is surreal...almost looks hand-colored.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Terri.  The basin is so strangely colored throughout the day, then at sunset it just goes wild.



keybq said:


> Yes i would also have to say that the last one is the best. The way the mountains are colored orange is atonishing.



Thanks. It seemed like the sunset just didn't stop.  I had shot a few several minutes before a couple miles away, I thought it was over.  I can't wait to go back.  Maybe in January.



Mersad said:


> The last one is so beautiful! Amazing job!



Thanks!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 22, 2008)

I love number 3. I personally would probably cut away the bottom 10% .. or the bottom half... but that is just my taste for more landscape-ish formats with such scenes 

#2 has a nice colour contrast between sky and foreground.


----------



## Hokiehall (Nov 22, 2008)

I like all of your desert shots. I want to return some day to that part of the country and spend a lot of time exploring and photographing.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful stuff. I love the light in them all.  Makes me wish I was a morning person


----------



## abraxas (Nov 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I love number 3. I personally would probably cut away the bottom 10% .. or the bottom half... but that is just my taste for more landscape-ish formats with such scenes
> 
> #2 has a nice colour contrast between sky and foreground.



Thanks Alex.  I like the texture under the water, but interesting concept.



Hokiehall said:


> I like all of your desert shots. I want to return some day to that part of the country and spend a lot of time exploring and photographing.



Thank you.  I've turned into a total addict.  I'm hoping in the next three weeks to spend about 7-8 of those days out there.



Lyncca said:


> Beautiful stuff. I love the light in them all.  Makes me wish I was a morning person



Thanks Lyncca.  Right now it's like 14 hours between sunset and sunrise.  A body can only lay in the back of the truck so long when camping.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 24, 2008)

my vote goes for #3 too


----------



## abraxas (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful series.  Im undecided between the first and last as my faves.   All three are worthy of a frame tho.  Well done Sir.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh I likes... Number 2 reminds me of the movie "The Hills Have Eyes", great color.

Question, Wants at the bottom of the lake it looks like rock or mud... Do you know?


----------



## g4pfk (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, the first two I thought what great skies but the third - the light  WOW!

graham


----------



## abraxas (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Beautiful series.  Im undecided between the first and last as my faves.   All three are worthy of a frame tho.  Well done Sir.





Yemme said:


> Oh I likes... Number 2 reminds me of the movie "The Hills Have Eyes", great color.
> 
> Question, Wants at the bottom of the lake it looks like rock or mud... Do you know?





g4pfk said:


> Hi, the first two I thought what great skies but the third - the light  WOW!
> 
> graham



It's so pretty out there lately.  I'm going to head out again in an hour or so, but not so far (these are about 150 miles from my house).

The texture under the water is very soft mud.  When things are dry the water evaporates and the area turns into a dry lake bed. Usually it's dry, but there was a rain the night before and the hot springs to the left of the photo overflowed with the runoff.


----------



## fabio_yamauti (Nov 29, 2008)

I liked the colors in the last one. Nice photos.


----------



## kanmai (Nov 29, 2008)

I Like all the three Photos..Nice Work...

------------------------
Free Photos & Album  http://www.e-freephotos.com


----------



## abraxas (Nov 30, 2008)

fabio_yamauti said:


> I liked the colors in the last one. Nice photos.





kanmai said:


> I Like all the three Photos..Nice Work...



Thank you both!


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 30, 2008)

Great colors and sharp detail!  #2 and #3 are my favorites.  #3 is very calm and still.  Love it!  Nice work as usual.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful and that could easily be our outback, you have photographed at the best time and I love the last one!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 1, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Great colors and sharp detail!  #2 and #3 are my favorites.  #3 is very calm and still.  Love it!  Nice work as usual.  :thumbup:
> 
> NJ



Thank you.  I love doing this stuff.  Gets so much of the frustrated artist junk out of my system.



Dragonfly..shotz said:


> Beautiful and that could easily be our outback, you have photographed at the best time and I love the last one!



Thanks.  I've noticed many similarities in our widely separated locations also.  In fall and into late winter the golden hours last just about all day.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 1, 2008)

Great stuff. 3 in particular ticks all the right boxes for me


----------



## abraxas (Dec 1, 2008)

Mohain said:


> Great stuff. 3 in particular ticks all the right boxes for me




Cool, thanks.  The reaction to these makes me want to get back out there, like in a few minutes.  Sadly, the earliest I can make it back is after Christmas sometime.  The whole area is like a 100 square mile photo-op.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 1, 2008)

Good story along with it, I would have liked to have seen the campsite and the bacon though.


----------



## jv08 (Dec 2, 2008)

I also like the last one. The colors are great.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 2, 2008)

AverageJoe said:


> Good story along with it, I would have liked to have seen the campsite and the bacon though.



Thank you.  Although 'Big Bertha' the frying pan that can fry up to 4 pounds of bacon at once is a sight to behold, I try not to shutterbug on groups and campsites too much if at all.  Usually my shots are taken with the intent to document/illustrate geologic formations, cultural sites, mining sites or ghost camps as well as desert plants, wildlife or pretty sunsets and sunrises.   Got to draw the line somewhere.



jv08 said:


> I also like the last one. The colors are great.



Thanks!


----------

